# EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger



## Freakless08 (3. Januar 2018)

*EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Die EU Gremien haben kurz vor Weihnachten ein neues Anti-Geldwäschegesetzt verabschiedet, welche die Konten aller EU Bürger mehr überwacht.
So sollen nun Kontoaktivitäten selbst fünf bis zehn Jahre nach Kündigung/Beendigung des Geschäftverhältnisses gespeichert bleiben. Auch dürfen die Kontovorgänge ohne vorherige richterliche Bestätigung an das Financial Intelligence Unit (FIU) übertragen und von dieser ausgewertet werden.
Sollte sich jemand mal Strafbar gemacht haben bei einem Vergehen, welches gesetztlich eine Hochststrafe von ein Jahr oder höher bedeuten könnte, wird diese Person direkt auch als Geldwäscher in eine Datenbank mit aufgenommen, selbst wenn das Vergehen nichts mit Geld zu tun hatte.
Des weiteren werden digitale Währungen wie Bitcoin und konsorten sowie deren Transaktionen stärker überwacht.

Mehr dazu in der Quelle
Neue EU-Geldwascherichtlinie: "Die Privatsphare fallt praktisch weg" |heise online


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

1984 ist etwas spät dran, aber es kommt mit großen Schritten.


----------



## plgElwood (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Mit großem Geklatsche hat man das Ende des Deutschen Bankgeheimnisses mit der "Ehe für alle" gleich mit verabschiedet.

Bankgeheimnis komplett gestrichen | Telepolis

Man kann sich bei all dem aber sicher sein: Die Großen Geschäftemacher und Geldwäscher "aus Versehen" wie Die Deutsche Bank:

Deutsche Bank: Neue Millionenstrafe im Geldwascheskandal | ZEIT ONLINE

werden weiterhin genauso unverfroren ihre Geschäfte machen. Dann eben mit noch mehr Sub-Firmen und Holdings, in noch mehr Ländern, mit noch mehr Strohmännern.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Gut so. Nur so kommt man Steuerhinterziehern und schwarzen Konten auf die Spur. 

(um meinem Image mal wieder gerecht zu werden  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Die Dummen da dürften in 1. Linie wieder die Kleinen sein denn die Großen werden schnell wieder Mittel und Wege finden ihr Guthaben zu schützen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Was wird denn den "Kleinen" passieren deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ziemlich sinnfrei diese Idee, wer Geld wäscht oder Terrorist ist, ist doch schon kriminell,

die behalten ihre Konten auch nicht jahrzehntelang 

Um wirklich effektiv dagegen vorgehen zu können benötigt man fähige Ermittler,
welche in einer europaweiten agieren Behörde angestellt sind,
und auch mit den benötigten Finanzen ausgestattet ist

Ist doch immer das Gleiche, wir speichern erst mal,
vlt. könnten wir das später mal brauchen

Dann sind sie die Täter aber schon fort 

Dann werden die Gesetze eben nochmal verschärft, usw. usw.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was wird denn den "Kleinen" passieren deiner Meinung nach?


Die zahlen die Strafen oder was denen noch so einfällt an Maßnahmen weil man vielleicht ein paar Taler am Fiskus vorbei geschoben hat oder ev. ein Erbe einverleibt was nicht durch die Bücher geht usw.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die zahlen die Strafen oder was denen noch so einfällt an Maßnahmen weil man vielleicht ein paar Taler am Fiskus vorbei geschoben hat oder ev. ein Erbe einverleibt was nicht durch die Bücher geht usw.



Es ist also besser oder zumindest weniger schlimm, wenn ein "Kleiner" Steuern hinterzieht, als wenn es ein großer tut, ist das die Message?

Viele viele Kleine, die vergleichsweise geringe Beträge hinterziehen, sind für den Staat schlimmer als ein paar Große. Korruption und Steuer-Hinterzug fängt im Kleinen an und zersetzt den Staat von innen. Man sieht das überall in den Ländern, die das nicht in den Griff kriegen und über die wir uns so trefflich aufregen (Griechenland, Italien). 

Interessant, dass in der Bevölkerung die Entrüstung riesig ist, wen ein Hoenes Geld hinterzieht, aber es total akzeptiert und sogar bewundert wird, wenn der kleine von Nebenan das macht.


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gut so. Nur so kommt man Steuerhinterziehern und schwarzen Konten auf die Spur.
> 
> (um meinem Image mal wieder gerecht zu werden  )



Panama- und Paradise-Papers schon vergessen? | Forum - heise online
Ach ja... Als ging es darum Geldwascher dami… | Forum - heise online


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Nicht vergessen, aber was ändert das, dass es immer Mittel und Wege geben wird? Soll man deswegen gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Soll Merkel doch a..... gehen.


> Es ist also besser oder zumindest weniger schlimm, wenn ein "Kleiner"  Steuern hinterzieht, als wenn es ein großer tut, ist das die Message?


Ganz leer geht der Staat ja nicht aus, da könnten ja noch 19% Märchensteuer drin sein. Warum sollte ich es dem Kleinen nicht gönnen so lange man von denen da Oben es gezeigt bekommt wie die Hyänen sich da gegenseitig was zuschanzen, Politiker weggelobt werden ohne das es deren Bezüge schmälert, Wirtschaftsbossen Mrd. in den Rachen geworfen werden, sowie Steuerverschwendungen etc.


> die Entrüstung riesig ist, wen ein Hoenes Geld hinterzieht


Und, er hat doch eh nur nen Kuss auf den Arsch bekommen


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Was hättest Du denn gemacht? Ihn für 10 Jahre wegsperren?

Ich kann Deine Einstellung in keinster Weise teilen. Der eine Grund, warum es uns einigermaßen gut geht, ist dass wir einen leidlich gut funktionierenden Staat haben. All die Menschen, die anderen ihren Erfolg neiden (egal ob mit legalen oder illegalen Mittel erzielt) und meinen, sie hätten deswegen auch ein Anrecht darauf den Staat oder andere zu übervorteilen, demontieren den Staat und arbeiten letztlich daran, dass alles im Chaos versinkt und sind ein weiterer Sargnagel an unserem heutiogen Wohlstand.

Deswegen geht meine Akzeptanz da gegen Null. Egal ob der Delinquent Hoenes oder Dr. Bakterius heißt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Danke so etwas fehlte mir noch in der Sammlung der Nettigkeiten die man alleine in letzten Wochen zugedacht bekommen hat.

Ist schon komisch das man für etwas was andere denken aber nicht aussprechen, oder man gegen den Strom schwimmt, den Lemming spielt usw. keine eigene oder abweichende Meinung haben darf.

Das wars dann für mich


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ich sehe bei Dir kein "gegen den Strom schwimmen", ganz im Gegenteil. Du sagst genau das, was alle hier sagen, eben die einfache, komfortable Meinung, mit der man immer gut ankommt. 

Ich sehe auch nicht, welche ach so schlimme "Nettigkeit" da sein soll. Weil ich zwischen einem Hoenes und Dir bei der Bewertung Eurer Taten keinen Unterschied machen würde? Empfindest Du das als schlimm?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Vor allem wird das Gesetz sehr schnell ausgeweitet werden, wie es bei Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Staatstrojaner/Quellen-TKÜ und Lauschangriff der Fall war. 

Dafür ist die EU dabei eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung für alle finanziellen Transaktionen einzuführen, die mit Speicherfristen im Bereich von Jahrzehnten (bis *5-10 Jahre nach Kündigung des Bankkontos*) weit über die 3 Monate der Vorratsdatenspeicherung hinausgeht.
Dazu kommt eine Plicht zu Datenweitergabe ohne richterliche Anordnung und sogar eine aktive Meldung von Verdächtigen. Den Rechtsstaat habe ich in diese Regelung bisher nicht gefunden. 

Also sollte man schön beim Bargeld bleiben: Die deutsche Liebe zum Cash: Nur Bares ist Wahres? |
heise online



plgElwood schrieb:


> Mit großem Geklatsche hat man das Ende des Deutschen Bankgeheimnisses mit der "Ehe für alle" gleich mit verabschiedet.



Was hat bitte die Ehe damit zutun?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was hat bitte die Ehe damit zutun?


Während die einen mit was Unwichtigem (beliebt sich auch Großereignisse wie die EM/WM...) abgelenkt sind, drückt man die unangenehmen Sachen schnell durch.

Grundsätzlich erachte ich auch dieses Gesetz als notwendiges Übel gegen einen zeitgemäßen Kampf gegen das Verbrechen an. Datenschutz und Privatsphäre ist zwar wichtig, leider wird das auch immer mehr missbraucht.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Die Kriminellen Geschäfte laufen bei der Mafia und anderen OK mit Bargeld. Da nützt dieses Gesetz null. 
Allerdings ist jeder vom Studenten bis zum Rentner mit einem Konto bei der Sparkasse betroffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Kriminellen Geschäfte laufen bei der Mafia und anderen OK mit Bargeld. Da nützt dieses Gesetz null.


Doch, weil die Möglichkeiten, Bargeld im großen Stil auszugeben, begrenzt sind.

Man kauft keine Häuser mit Bargeld. Der kleine Schwarzarbeiter fällt nicht auf, 
auch wenn sich der Schaden durch Schwarzarbeit auf inzwischen geschätzte
330 Milliarden summiert, für jeden Bundesbürger also 4125,-€, die er mehr an
Steuern zahlen muss, weil eine immer größer werdende Gruppe betrügt. 

Schattenwirtschaft in Deutschland: 330 Milliarden Euro fliessen am Fiskus vorbei - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Z.B. werden Autos mit Bargeld gekauft. 

Ansonsten wird es halt über Strohmänner abgewickelt. Das ist doch alles nichts neues. Schau mal nach Malta.

Tausende werden Jahr für Jahr für Geldwäsche missbraucht | fnp.de


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Z.B. werden Autos mit Bargeld gekauft.



Eigentlich nur beim Gebrauchthändler um die Ecke und bei Privatkäufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Z.B. werden Autos mit Bargeld gekauft.


Alle Bareinzahlungen oder -Auszahlungen über 10.000,-€ müssen erklärt werden.
Geldwasche: Ab 10 000 Euro wird’s brenzlig - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Eine von beiden Parteien hat also den schwarzen Peter mit dem auf kriminellem
Wege erworbenes Geld. Das neue Gesetz ist nicht schön, prinzipiell finde ich aber
das Speichern vorhandener Daten viel weniger brenzlig, als das aktive Erschnüffeln.


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Da fällt mir der gute Herr Fendrich dazu ein:

YouTube

Gruß


----------



## JanJake (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ist das nicht schön? Wir werden überall überwacht, damit der kleine böse Mann auch nichts falsch macht! Und wenn doch, ziehen wir den gleich komplett aus! Genial oder? 

Der ganze scheiß wird nur gemacht damit man den kleinen Bürger noch mehr aus der Tasche ziehen kann! Unternehmen und Firmen arbeiten perfekt mit unserer Lobby Politik und können noch mehr um den Staat herum einnehmen und steuern zu zahlen. Ach, ist das herrlich bei den Vollidioten da oben wo die Leute auch noch so blöd sind und die wählen.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ich weiß, der kleine Bürger ist so brav, die großen Konzerne sind alle böse. Hach, wie einfach die Welt doch in Gut und Böse einzuteilen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Es gibt immer noch eine Unschuldsvermutung die damit komplett ausgehebelt wird.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

So weit ich weiß braucht man für den konkreten Zugriff immer noch eine richterliche Genehmigung. Wie bei jeder Untersuchung, die die Privatsphäre verletzt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß braucht man für den konkreten Zugriff immer noch eine richterliche Genehmigung. Wie bei jeder Untersuchung, die die Privatsphäre verletzt.



Braucht man nicht.



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt laut der Juristin, dass Finanzhäuser die gespeicherten Transaktionen einer zentralen Sammel- und Analysestelle in Form der sogenannten Financial Intelligence Unit (FIU) auf Abruf zur Verfügung stellen müssten. Sie hätten die Pflicht, einschlägigen *Auskunftsersuchen ohne richterliche Anordnung nachzukommen und Verdächtige zu melden*. Diese Einheit könne die erhaltenen Informationen dann weitgehend unkontrolliert auswerten: Aufsichtsmaßnahmen und andere verfahrensrechtliche Sicherungen, "wie wir sie etwa für die Polizei kennen, fehlen fast komplett."



In der Quelle steht alles drin: Neue EU-Geldwascherichtlinie: "Die Privatsphare fallt praktisch weg" |
    heise online


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Wie ist das noch mit dem Recht?
Jeder ist unschuldig, solange seine Schuld nicht bewiesen ist?
Hier ist das so -- jeder ist schuldig, solange seine Unschuld nicht bewiesen ist.

Tolle Welt, in der wir da gerade hineinhüpfen.


----------



## Amigo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Die Endzeit ist da... oder rückt näher? Noch am grübeln... 

Die Totale Kontrolle sollte nun auch jeder Depp sehen... 

Ihr lebt vllt. von Harz IV? Sei es auch nur temporär... und Oma steckt euch ab und zu Geld in die Tasche? Ist bald vorbei... 



> Unter Einkommen bei Bezug von Hartz 4 ist grundsätzlich jede Einnahme in Geld oder Geldeswert zu verstehen. Darunter fallen auch Geldgeschenke, sofern Sie im Jahr die Summe von 50 Euro übersteigen.



... aber noch haben wir ja Bargeld. 

Schritt für Schritt ... still und heimlich... wo kommen wir nur hin... manch einer sieht es, manch einer ahnt es, niemand(!) weiß es...


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Das mit dem Alg II ist doch schon länger bekannt und gewollt.  Da stimmen doch genug Leute zu


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle Bareinzahlungen oder -Auszahlungen über 10.000,-€ müssen erklärt werden.
> Geldwasche: Ab 10 000 Euro wird’s brenzlig - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel



Ja und?

Kein professioneller Krimineller zahlt doch jetzt noch 10.000 Taler in bar 

Höhere Summen werden halt online überwiesen, gestückelt, über Treuhandkonten verschleiert und fertig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Kein professioneller Krimineller zahlt doch jetzt noch 10.000 Taler in bar
> 
> Höhere Summen werden halt online überwiesen, gestückelt, über Treuhandkonten verschleiert und fertig


Und wo kommt es an? Konten werden heute sporadisch mit Steuererklärungen abgeglichen. Dann kommen nicht einfach 5000,-€ auf ein Konto, gerne einmal, vielleicht zweimal, ab dem drittenmal wird es auffällig. Darum mag man auf diese Art und Weise sicherlich hundertausende verschleiern können, aber keine Millionen. Darum das neue Gesetz. Weil es leider diese widerwärtigen Betrüger unter uns gibt, die Schwarz arbeiten oder schwarz arbeiten lassen, müssen alle im Land mit finanziellen Einschnitten leiden und werden prophilaktisch kontrolliert. Es liegt an jedem von uns, in seinem Umfeld diesen jämmerlichen Betrügern, die Steuernhinterziehen just in dem Augenblick, wo sie sich damit brüsten, eine rote Karte zeigen. Es ist eben nicht besondern smart, die Gesellschaft zu bescheißen, weil jeder die Betrüger auf die im Raum befindlichen, vor denen er prahlen will, schädigt. Gesellschaftlicher Druck funktioniert, da aber Schwarzarbeit und Steuerhinterziehung ein Volkssport zu seien scheint, müssen leider diese unsäglichen Gesetze her, die jeden Unschuldigen unter Generalverdacht stellen. Da das Problem mit allein 330 Milliarden Steuerverlust durch Schwarzarbeit aber so gewaltig ist, werden solche Gesetze leider notwendig. Meine Meinung


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-GeldwÃ¤schegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden BÃ¼rger*

Dann macht man eben mehrere Konten eventuell gleich auf verschiedene Namen.

Wer 10000€ zuviel hat, für den ist auch ein 2. oder 3. Ausweis kein Problem. Unter falschem Namen - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Nur nicht so kompliziert...in China nen Konto eröffnen...ist oft kostenlos und du kannst auch kostenlos Geld abheben/überweisen...Weltweit. Chinesisch musste auch nicht sprechen und die EU bekommt nix mit.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Eckism schrieb:


> Nur nicht so kompliziert...in China nen Konto eröffnen...ist oft kostenlos und du kannst auch kostenlos Geld abheben/überweisen...Weltweit. Chinesisch musste auch nicht sprechen und die EU bekommt nix mit.



Geht das so einfach, wenn man dort nicht gemeldet ist?


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Geht das so einfach, wenn man dort nicht gemeldet ist?


Scheint nicht sooo schwer zu sein. Musst halt persönlich erscheinen, Englisch können und glaube, der Reisepass wird noch benötigt.
Ich kenne 2, die "sparen" damit schon sehr gut. Monatlicher Geldeingang ist allerdings wichtig...bei dem Aufwand sollte der monatliche Geldeingang aber das geringste Problem sein.
Die letzten Jahre ist Deutschland steuertechnisch recht Frech geworden, ich überlege auch schon, Slowake zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Das würde aber auch  Richtung Steuerhinterziehung  gehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das würde aber auch  Richtung Steuerhinterziehung  gehen.


DAS ist es doch.

Wann korrigiert mal jemand den Threadtitel?


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Diese Geld muss ja auch irgendwie "offiziell/gewaschen" werden...
Bei Steuerhinterziehung besitzt du ja auch Geld, was du eigentlich nicht haben darfst...deswegen muss auch das irgendwie zu Geld werden, was du auch besitzen darfst...möglichst Steuerfrei.
Ne Mühseelige Art Geld zu waschen sind übrigens Spielotheken...du tust die Scheine rein, und gehst mit nem Kofferraum voller 2€ Münzen(Sauschwer) Heim. Wenn jemand unangenehme Fragen stellt...Spielothekgewinn.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Wenn du genug hast, kannst du ja ins Casino gehen. Dort sollten die Scheine größer sein. 
Bei 50:50 Chance z.B. Roulett auf Gerade Zahl, hättest du 50% Verlust und 50% Reingewinn.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du genug hast, kannst du ja ins Casino gehen. Dort sollten die Scheine größer sein.
> Bei 50:50 Chance.


Nein. Die Null zählt mit.
Also stehen die Chancen 36: 37 = 48,6 zu 50.
Die Bank gewinnt immer.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Wenn das Geld offiziell nicht existiert, ist das auch egal.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Solange Steuerhinterziehungsoasen wie Aruba, Panama, die Cayman Islands usw. existieren,
wird man kriminell erworbenes Vermögen schlecht abschöpfen können.

Nahezu jede Bank bietet doch solche "Steueroptimierungsprogramme" an,
da müsste man mal den Hebel ansetzen ...

... aber wie heißt es?

Geld stinkt nicht


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der kleine Bürger ist so brav, die großen Konzerne sind alle böse. Hach, wie einfach die Welt doch in Gut und Böse einzuteilen ist.



Bei dir ist das aus Prinzip immer genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Bei dir ist das aus Prinzip immer genau umgekehrt.



Nö, ich glaube nur nicht daran, dass der einzelne besser ist als die Gruppe (also in diesem Fall das Unternehmen). Und ich kann Heuchelei bis auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, das alte Spiel auf den anderen zeigen, aber selbst dreckige FInger zu haben.


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Der nächste Schritt ist die Abschaffung des Bargeld und dann lässt sich alles überwachen!


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt ist die Abschaffung des Bargeld und dann lässt sich alles überwachen!



Yep. So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und ich finde es gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Yep. So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und ich finde es gut.



Darum ja auch kryptowährungen. Geldkarten gibt es auch anonymisiert.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ja auch kryptowährungen. Geldkarten gibt es auch anonymisiert.



Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man nicht will, dass einem permanent über die Schultern geschaut wird, wenn man was kauft. Die Leute schämen sich, wenn auf ihrer Kreditkartenabrechnung diverse Pornoanbieter o.ä, stehen, speziell wenn zu Hause eine Frau/Freundin/Mann/Freund den Wisch in die Finger bekommen kann 

Aber ganz ehrlich... es fällt mir relativ schwer, mir IRGENDEINE Geldtransaktion vorzustellen, bei der ich es nicht akzeptieren könnte, dass man sie behördlich nachvollziehen können sollte - es sei denn, es geht um Dinge, die der Allgemeinheit schaden könnten. Und da kann ich dann den Schutzbedarf nicht gutheißen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich... es fällt mir relativ schwer, mir IRGENDEINE Geldtransaktion vorzustellen, bei der ich es nicht akzeptieren könnte, dass man sie behördlich nachvollziehen können sollte.


Gesammelte Informationen können immer auch falsch interpretiert werden. Achtet man darauf, das wenig Informationen vorhanden sind, kann auch wenig Fehlinterpretiert werden. Wer garantiert, dass die Daten in einer Behörde bleiben? Natürlich werden Hartz IVler dann nicht mal mehr die 100,-€ von Omma bekönnen können (naja, man muss den Weg über eine Sachspende gehen), Krankenkassen werden beleuchten, was wir essen, Versicherung, welchen Lebensweg wir einschlagen, die Schufa, mit wem wir Geschäfte machen, etc. Ich will keine personalisierten Daten.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Da sind wir wieder beim alten Thema: Ich glaube nicht, dass wir die _*Erfassung*_ von Daten noch wirkungsvoll eindämmen können. Das passiert bereits, und zwar weitestgehend hinter unserem Rücken. Jeder, der meint sich dagegen wirkungsvoll wehren zu können, unterschätzt die Möglichkeiten der Erfassung und statistischen Korrelation. 

Das heißt aber, die Gesellschaft muss sich anders gegen die negativen Auswüchse, die Du angeführt hast, wehren. Insbesondere überall, wo der Sozialisierungs-Aspekt ausgehebelt wird, muss gegengesteuert werden. Das bedeutet auch, dass Versicherungsangebote, die auf Erfassung von Daten basieren, verboten werden müssen. Dazu gehören dann aber auch Systeme, die z.B. die Fahrweise bei KfZ Versicherungen auswerten - und natürlich ganz besonders der gläserne Kranke. Ich arbeite bei einem großen Versicherungsunternehmen, und mir stoßen die ganzen Angebote, die wir selbst in dieser Richtung anbieten (primär bei KfZ zur Zeit) massiv auf. Das widerspricht dem Versicherungsgedanken grundsätzlich. 

Und bei H-IV könnte man wesentlich großzügiger mit Freibeträgen hantieren, wenn man nicht davon ausgehen müsste, dass ein guter Teil der Empfänger nebenher schwarze Einnahmen hat. Dann wäre es auch fairer. Aber: Wenn der reiche Onkel jeden Monat €2000 überweist sehe ich auch nicht ein, dass man noch H-IV Leistungen bezieht. Das ist sicher nicht die Regel, passiert aber trotzdem viel zu oft. (Statt dem Onkel kann man auch jede beliebige andere Einkommenquelle ansetzen... z.B. auch Kaptialgewinne durch Crypto-Währung).


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Die Freigrenze liegt bei 100 €. Das mann Geldgeschenke eigentlich mit angeben muss (fie ja selten passieren und fast immer darunter liegen) sorgt nur für mehr Bürokratie. Aber nicht für eine Entlastung


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Freigrenze liegt bei 100 €. Das mann Geldgeschenke eigentlich mit angeben muss (fie ja selten passieren und fast immer darunter liegen) sorgt nur für mehr Bürokratie. Aber nicht für eine Entlastung



Was ist die Alternative? Ohne diese Regelung kann jeder Schnödel mit reichen Eltern auch noch H-IV beantragen. Der Mensch nutzt alles aus, was er kann. Gesetze sind zwar ein unzureichendes, aber notwendiges Mittel, um diesem Missbrauch wenigstens ein klein wenig Einhalt zu gebieten.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Jeder Schnösel mit reichen Eltern kann ALG 2 beantragen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder Schnösel mit reichen Eltern kann ALG 2 beantragen.



Ja, aber wenn er Geld von seinen Eltern bekommt und das nicht angibt, dann ist das illegal und er begibt sich auf dünnes Eis. Deswegen ist die Regel mit den Zuwendungen schon ok so.


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Yep. So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und ich finde es gut.



Wenn wir dann auch sichere Zahlungsmethoden haben, könnte ich damit zur Not leben. Das wird aber für einige Kleingewerbe eine ziemliche Umstellung. Wenn jede Imbissbude ein Kartenlesegerät betreiben muss (Anbindung dann per LTE nehme ich an?) und für jede Transaktion noch Gebühren abführen darf, werden sich die Kunden freuen. Nicht zu vergessen die längeren Wartezeiten aufgrund der Abwicklung. 
Auch werden damit kleinere Straßen- und Dorffeste nicht einfacher...


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Technische Lösungen dafür sind fast schon trivial. Mit NFC Geräten, die auch Geldbeträge empfangen können. Und für Kleinbeträge kann man das auch ohne Authentifizierung oder mit einfacher Bio-Authentifizierung machen (Fingerabdruck).


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Und was kostet so ein NFC Gerät?`Sorry, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ein NFC Sender kostet weniger als einen Cent. Ein NFC Empfänger mit der notwendigen Elektronik um einen Betrag sicher zu verbuchen, wäre sicher für weniger als einen Euro herzustellen und würde im Verkauf sicher nicht mehr als 10€ kosten, wenn er in großen Mengen hergestellt werden würde. Also weniger als ein Geldbeutel. Theoretisch könnte (oder müsste?) der Staat so etwas auch kostenlos an alle Menschen verteilen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Jede aktuelle EC-Karte hat einen NFC Chip drin und z.B. alle Lidl Kassen können den mittlerweile auch lesen.
Ist also keine Zukunftsmusik sondern längst da.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Dass jede Privatperson einen NFC Leser hat, um auch Beträge _*empfangen *_zu können, IST noch Zukunftsmusik. Das wäre aber die Voraussetzung, um Bargeld abzuschaffen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Stimmt, das haben bis jetzt nur etwa 50% der Smartphone Besitzer.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ach ja? Es gibt ein funktionierendes System, um als Privatperson auf dem Handy Kleinbeträge empfangen zu können? Das ist an mir vorbeigegangen.

(Außerdem ist das Handy zwar naheliegend als erster Wurf, aber als finale Lösung eher ungeeignet. Ich möchte auch Geld empfangen können, wenn ich kein so klobiges Gerät mitschleppen kann oder will).


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Grestorn hat mMn vollkommen recht, ebenso wie beispielsweise InteressierterUser. Datenerfassung ist nicht schön und kann nach hinten losgehen. Grundsätzlich sehe ich es aber auch als notwendig an. Ich habe erst vor kurzem den Betrieb gewechselt und absolut jeder dort ist betreibt Schwarzarbeit, regt sich aber trotzdem über das Gehalt auf. Einem von ihnen habe ich mal vorgerechnet was er so "verarbeitet" hat und was wir im Idealfall daran hätten verdienen können. Die Aussage, dass wir alle locker ein paar Hunderter mehr im Monat haben könnten, würden diese Unkosten wegfallen, hat ihm aber nicht geschmeckt. Davon wollte er nichts hören. Er würde sich jetzt wohl auch besonders darüber aufregen, dass ich dies hier schreibe. Wer aber ist grundsätzlich verantwortlich für diese Situation? Der der es erwähnt, oder der der das erwähnen überhaupt ermöglicht hat? 
Das ist nur ein Beispiel, aber davon kenne ich leider etliche und wahrscheinlich ihr auch. 
Dann wurde hier erwähnt, dass die da oben (Politiker) es ja eh nicht ändern... Wie denn? Wenn ihr selbst das macht und jemand beschließt statt denen da oben mal euch zu wählen, was haben wir dann? Exakt das gleiche wie vorher. Genau das ist das Problem. Denn wenn wir von ganz unten so etwas erst gar nicht lernen/akzeptieren/normalisieren, dann können wir es auch nicht da oben verhindern. 
Meiner Meinung nach denken zu viele Menschen nur an sich, statt an das große Ganze. Fast alles hat Auswirkungen auf alle. Zumindest wenn es um Finanzen geht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ach ja? Es gibt ein funktionierendes System, um als Privatperson auf dem Handy Kleinbeträge empfangen zu können? Das ist an mir vorbeigegangen.
> 
> (Außerdem ist das Handy zwar naheliegend als erster Wurf, aber als finale Lösung eher ungeeignet. Ich möchte auch Geld empfangen können, wenn ich kein so klobiges Gerät mitschleppen kann oder will).


Ich kann mit meinem Smartphone alle Smartcard auslesen die ich hier rumliegen habe. Was fehlt ist eine App meiner Bank welche aufgrund der so gewonnen Bankdaten die Transaktion erlaubt. 
Wenn natürlich beide ein Handy und Google Wallet oder PayPal haben geht es sowieso (ebenfalls mit Kopplung über NFC).


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Grestorn hat mMn vollkommen recht, ebenso wie beispielsweise InteressierterUser. Datenerfassung ist nicht schön und kann nach hinten losgehen. Grundsätzlich sehe ich es aber auch als notwendig an. Ich habe erst vor kurzem den Betrieb gewechselt und absolut jeder dort ist betreibt Schwarzarbeit, regt sich aber trotzdem über das Gehalt auf. Einem von ihnen habe ich mal vorgerechnet was er so "verarbeitet" hat und was wir im Idealfall daran hätten verdienen können. Die Aussage, dass wir alle locker ein paar Hunderter mehr im Monat haben könnten, würden diese Unkosten wegfallen, hat ihm aber nicht geschmeckt. Davon wollte er nichts hören. Er würde sich jetzt wohl auch besonders darüber aufregen, dass ich dies hier schreibe. Wer aber ist grundsätzlich verantwortlich für diese Situation? Der der es erwähnt, oder der der das erwähnen überhaupt ermöglicht hat?
> Das ist nur ein Beispiel, aber davon kenne ich leider etliche und wahrscheinlich ihr auch.
> Dann wurde hier erwähnt, dass die da oben (Politiker) es ja eh nicht ändern... Wie denn? Wenn ihr selbst das macht und jemand beschließt statt denen da oben mal euch zu wählen, was haben wir dann? Exakt das gleiche wie vorher. Genau das ist das Problem. Denn wenn wir von ganz unten so etwas erst gar nicht lernen/akzeptieren/normalisieren, dann können wir es auch nicht da oben verhindern.
> Meiner Meinung nach denken zu viele Menschen nur an sich, statt an das große Ganze. Fast alles hat Auswirkungen auf alle. Zumindest wenn es um Finanzen geht.
> ...



Da hast du recht, man sollte immer erstmal vor seiner eigenen Haustür kehren. Ich denke aber, es gibt neben solchen Fällen auch Menschen, die wirklich in der Klemme sitzen und sich was dazuverdienen müssen. In diesem Land wird so viel Geld verschwendet bzw. veruntreut (allein, was im Altenpflegebereich los ist, ist mit "kriminell" noch sehr wohlwollend beschrieben; der BER frisst weiter seine Millionen pro Tag, usw.). Investitionen in Bildung sind zu gering, sozialer Wohnungsbau fehlt, immer mehr kleine Kommunen sind pleite und können sich nicht mal mehr eine Straßenbeleuchtung leisten.
Und irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das alles ändern würde, wenn die Steuereinnahmen noch höher wären, da bin ich Realist.
Das soll jetzt keine Rechtfertigung für Schwarzarbeit sein, nur ein Versuch die Unzufriedenheit zu verstehen, die bei zumindest 20 % der Bevölkerung angebracht ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist die Alternative? Ohne diese Regelung kann jeder Schnödel mit reichen Eltern auch noch H-IV beantragen. Der Mensch nutzt alles aus, was er kann. Gesetze sind zwar ein unzureichendes, aber notwendiges Mittel, um diesem Missbrauch wenigstens ein klein wenig Einhalt zu gebieten.


Wie wäre es damit. Unterhalb dieses Freibetrages muss man es nicht angeben?


----------



## Grestorn (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Wie ist das zu verstehen? Einzelne Zuwenungen unter 100€ müssen nicht angegeben werden? Na gut, dann gibt mein Daddy halt jede Minute 99€ ... Dann muss ich nix angeben, oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Einzelne Zuwenungen unter 100€ müssen nicht angegeben werden? Na gut, dann gibt mein Daddy halt jede Minute 99€ ... Dann muss ich nix angeben, oder?



Wie kommst du auf pro Minute?
Du hast einen Freibetrag im Monat oder pro Jahr. Den kannst du dann auf die Minute umrechnen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf pro Minute?
> Du hast einen Freibetrag im Monat oder pro Jahr. Den kannst du dann auf die Minute umrechnen.



Um das zu prüfen, muss es aber angegeben werden. Deswegen muss man es ja angeben. Damit widersprichst Du Dich.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Wieso angeben?
Das Jobcenter prüft ja deine Finanzen. Wenn es dort Unregelmäßigkeiten gibt, musst du sie erklären.
Wenn du Bargeld von einem bekommst, ist da ja nicht dokumentiert und daher nicht nachvollziehbar.

Stell mal einen ALG 2 Antrag. Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie nackig du dich da machen musst.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso angeben?



Was willst Du Dir denn sparen, wenn man das nicht angeben muss, aber dennoch einhalten muss? Ich verstehe Deine Logik schlicht nicht.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Wollt grad sagen, nach dem Bankenskandal wurde gerade mal 5 Bänkern auf die Finger  gehauen und das wars... das ist alles nur noch ein Witz...


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was willst Du Dir denn sparen, wenn man das nicht angeben muss, aber dennoch einhalten muss? Ich verstehe Deine Logik schlicht nicht.



Als ALG 2 Empfänger musst du Beträge, die du extra bekommst -- egal ob durch Arbeit oder als Geldgeschenk -- angeben.
Das hat aber rein gar nichts mit einem EU Geldwäschegesetz zu tun. Daher verstehe ich nicht, worauf du hinaus willst?
Ich finde es jedenfalls erschreckend, dass die Bürger immer mehr überwacht und als mögliche Täter hingestellt werden.
Du wirst inzwischen grundsätzlich als schuldig angesehen, egal was tatsächlich ist. Entweder vorverurteilen dich die Mitmenschen oder die Medien.
Heute werden keine Fakten mehr veröffentlicht sondern nur noch Meinungen.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Ich spiele auf diesen Beitrag an, dem ich weiter oben widersprochen habe: 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit. Unterhalb dieses Freibetrages muss man es nicht angeben?



Hatte gar nicht bemerkt, dass mein Diskussionspartner auf einmal gewechselt hat ...


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Hier stand Mist, habe mich leider verlesen. Sorry


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> (Außerdem ist das Handy zwar naheliegend als erster Wurf, aber als finale Lösung eher ungeeignet. Ich möchte auch Geld empfangen können, wenn ich kein so klobiges Gerät mitschleppen kann oder will).



Wobei die Handys ja auch immer kleiner werden.

Wenn man bedenkt, wie groß die früher waren: http://www.20min.ch/diashow/99214/99214-Uv6IOJrlBJqovUpaq7d22A.jpg


Man kann auch einfach Bargeld verwenden. Das geht auch ohne Strom.


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Handys ja auch immer kleiner werden.



Ich würde behaupten in den 90s gabs die kleinsten Handys. Man denke nur an ein Nokia 8210. Gab damals nen richtigen Trend zu immer kleineren Geräten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und ich finde es gut.


Ich nicht.
Wir sind hier nicht in einer Diktatur.

Manchmal jedenfalls ... .


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

Sich gegen illegale Machenschaften zu wehren hat nichts mit einer Diktatur zu tun. Gar nichts. 

Wenn hier eine Diktatur wäre, dann würden wir gar nicht über Überwachung diskutieren. Dann würde sie einfach uneingeschränkt und allumfassend durchgeführt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sich gegen illegale Machenschaften zu wehren hat nichts mit einer Diktatur zu tun..


Gegen illegale Machenschaften hilft aber keine Abschaffung des Bargeldes, wie man täglich sieht.

Die Kleinen werden rundherum überwacht, die echten Verbrecher lachen sich tot.

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß Du schon mal in einer Diktatur gelebt hast.


----------



## leaderwhite (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*

typisch eu einfach lächerlich


----------



## Leob12 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: EU-Geldwäschegesetzt durchleuchtet jeden Bürger*



leaderwhite schrieb:


> typisch eu einfach lächerlich


In "der EU" sitzen Leute die du gewählt hast. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

